# Fishing Friday.......Where is it hot?



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm finally heading to the bay on Friday. I have not been out since October, so I'm WAY OVERDUE. Got any recommendations as what bay to go to? I have heard some are pretty shallow now. Although I can get somewhat shallow.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

What bay system are u going to? I am also trying to get out this weekend, hopefully the weather will hold up and the winds will back off. I am going to POC, is there any live shrimp or will have to rely on arties? :help:

poc-ed


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I'm just going for the day so I don't want to go reaal far. Matagoprda would be about as far as I want to go. So anywhere between Matagorda and Trinity.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Now if I could just spelleaux.


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

If you are going to hit up Galveston, Confederate reef has been real nice. Or the shallows have been puttin up some nice slot reds


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Is there anything in the water from the storm? Also, the wind is going to be about 12-15 SSW.


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

I havent really run across anything seen sum floating boards but nothing really at all lately, and water has been pretty nice with good visibility.. even with teh winf you shopuld be able to anchor up . or drop that nice power pole u got there.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

If you go in to Matagoprda they have been doing pretty good in E.Matty, after these fronts came in who knows?


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

West Bay from Croncuay ( How do you spell that ? ) and north looks clean. An occasional board floating around. If you get into Jones Lake, watch out for crab traps. ( We'll get those cleaned out in February ) If you launch at Louie's on Hwy. 6 you need to go very slow in the bayou leading out to Jones lake. Still a lot of sunken garbage from the storm.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

how's confederate reef been for those who have fished it lately?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Les, west bay is really really low right now. They have been having problems finding launches that are deep enough. The water is WAY out. Fat Boys is high and dry. Louis is probably iffy to launch and yes, the bayou is full of junk, boat trailers, etc. Causeway was too low to launch per report from a friend. However, west galveston bay is pretty clean of debris. East G bay is do-able if you can find a launch. Some debris in the back, mostly trees.

East Matty has been somewhat hot but hit or miss, the launch at sargent is fine and I assume Matty harbor is ok as well. No debris.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

Anywhere but east matty. That bay system has no fish! LOL


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I was looking at the fishing tables and it looks like the better time is going to be about 11:00 AM. So I suppose there's no real rush to get out so early.

I'll be careful of all the stuff in the water. Are there any fish in Jones or Greens? I heard there may not be much water in Greens right now.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

If the wind turns around les, you will be fine by friday in west galveston.

There are fish all over the normal spots in west for winter time.


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

Due to the recent lack of rain, upper ends of the bays and bay areas with close by deep canals from Sabine, Matagorda, to Victoria have been holding large numbers of small-medium size fish. On sunny days fish have been almost up on the bank. Start in the middle of the deep area and work toward the bank. Most soft plastics will work, but white or white w/chartruse tail are usually a no miss. 

If your down way-way South of Charlie's @ POC, the whooping cranes are on the intercoastal in the afternoon. Give them, the tourist boats, and camera crews some room. Mostly the big white birds! :texasflag


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

We will be down in POC this weekend as well. Probably spend most of the time painting in the new house, but might try to wet a line if we get time. I heard the bite is a little better than the last couple of weeks.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I may go try West Bay if I can find a place to launch. Has anyone been to Chocolate Bay lately? I could put in off 2004 at the bridge. I'm sure that ramp is fine.
If all else fails I may just go to East Matty.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

I launched at Tiki on Sunday. Water was low.....but you can make it out to the ICW easy.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

SO the ramp at Tiki is back open again? It was all cabeled off even before the storm.....shut down.


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

Yea the Teakwood Marina(wats left of it) in Tiki is open, just the ramp.. but it can be kinda sketchy, real steep and if the tide is out then u got to watch about backin ur truck in to the water.. and fatboys hasnt been able to launch at all during low tides.. saw a guy who backed his trailer off the cement launch.. maybe 12in of water lately


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

I heard the ramp at the base of the dike is open. Anyone know that to be true?


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

What about that little bait camp ramp over in Hitchcock off the Intercoastal Canal ? I forget what the name is.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

lesmcdonald said:


> What about that little bait camp ramp over in Hitchcock off the Intercoastal Canal ? I forget what the name is.


That one works.

Biggie


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Only 2 places in Jones lake have produced fish for me. The south end of Jones on the Jones lake side of the Oyster reefs has produced Reds and a few trout. also an occasional flounder. The diversionary canal where it meets Jones lake is OK. I haven't tried Greens Lake. The water is too low for me.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

What's your best guess............West Bay or Chocolate Bay?


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Texxan1 said a buddy of his went to Green and there was no water except for a few of the cuts. Sounds pretty low to me. I think I'll got to Chocolate Bay or West Bay. I think the winds are about 10-12 out of the south. So it should be a nice day.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Carranchua or Karankawa I think Bonito....

I've launched from FatBoys and been good all last weekend... I saw numerous boats fishing Green Cut, Confederates and Karankawa. If you target Confederates Reef fish the drop off it will drop from the deep old ICW depth of 6-7' to 4' I'd fish that ledge and watch for mud streaks. The oyster boats have been in the area stirring up the bottom and sometimes when that water turns gin they'll hide in the darker areas and you can get 'em there...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Greens Lake was low in some areas, I didn't go up there on Sunday but Saturday it was alright no big hassle just make sure you have a shallow water running boat no deep V's


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

lesmcdonald said:


> Texxan1 said a buddy of his went to Green and there was no water except for a few of the cuts. Sounds pretty low to me. I think I'll got to Chocolate Bay or West Bay. I think the winds are about 10-12 out of the south. So it should be a nice day.


Which boat are you running Les?

Biggie


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm running an 18' Gulf Coast. I recently put a Shallow Blaster and a Power Pole on and had my 4 blade prop turned. I had worn some of the cup off the prop. It will get up in pretty shallow water now (Like knee deep water). It will run in half that. I ran it aground the second time I had it out in about 5"-6". So it will run pretty shallow. I just like to keep it in no shallower than about 12" just for insurance. It will actually bearly float in about 8".


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

PS: See picture at the first of this thread.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

You shouldn't have a problem Les... You'll be fine and if you don't feel like powering up there jump out for a wade or work the shoreline on a couple of drifts... I'd hit Greens Lake, Green Cuts both Confederate and Karankawa Reefs.


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

yea i would have to agree greens has always produced for me and lately confederate has been a nice lil hot spot, and if your launching in that area the railroad bridge that runs with the causeway is always good But watch out for the game wardens.. make sure you got all your safety equipt.. Fire extinguisher=$230 fine.. just advice..


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Good idea.........I'll check the gauge on the fire extinguisher when I get the boat tomorrow. 

I think I may put in on 2004 and go through Chocolate. If nothing there, I can always hit ICW and go down to Greens Cut and Greens Lake. It's bit of a haul, but not too bad in the ICW. Or, I can put in at Tiki and hit Confederate and Greens from that side. 

Chocolate or Greens.......Chocolate or Greens........???????????


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yah good suggestion on the RR Causeway Bridge... Any reports from Campbells? I f he makes his way to Causeway I always make the short run to Campbells...


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

The water is back this afternoon. Should open up some launch sites.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Launch at Tiki, the markers are all back up and you should do good in that area...


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds like a plan............I'll do that. 

Hi Kaylin...........I hope you all made out ok in the storm. You have such a great place.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Chocolate! thats all im gonna say,look in the mouths..


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If that gas, or some of it at least, is four months old, I'd personally stick close to the ramp for a few minutes and make sure she is going to run fine. The gas these days is giving lots of folks fits after it sits for any length. Not trying to be Mr. Negative, just saying.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Stuart............I have the gas treatment in my gas, so it should be fine. The theory is: if your boat is going to sit up for more than 3 months you need to put that gas treatment in it. I always use it. It seems to work fine. It's the ethonal in the gas. Your gass will start to seperate after 3 months if you haven't used the gas treatment. There's not many times that I let it sit without running. I'll make sure it's running ok before just leaving.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good deal. I didn't mean to come across as talking down to ya. I use something in my gas even though my boat gets used every weekend.


----------

